# beard algae



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

Any hints on how to kill green beard algae?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Did you mean BBA (black beard algae)?

Make sure you have a balance in Lighting, C02, nutrients. 

Please give more info on your setup... lighting, C02, ferts, water parameters.

Remove as much by hand as possible and cut off badly effective leaves. Redirect water-flow from that area. Make sure C02 levels are between 20-30ppm. 

You can use a peroxide treatment over the effective area, I have never used this treatment before.


----------



## sllo (Sep 29, 2004)

no, I used to have BBA but after going co2 preasurised with 30 ppm it died completely.
I noticed yesterday that I went to do a water change that there is some beard algea on the java moss wall.

look at beard algae on this link.
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=9


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I really don't have any experience with this type algae. But with any algae make sure you have a balance of Lighting, C02, nutrients.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have always treated beard algae like hair algae as far as treatment. I use a toothbrush to remove what I can and waterchanges. If your CO2 is low try upping it. I always got it when my PO4 was too high and high light.


----------

